# 2021 CenTex Que & Brew Event Is Happening....We Hope



## tx smoker (Mar 4, 2021)

​We did the first one in 2019 and had grand visions to do the second one last Summer but y'all know what happened with that idea   This event is the brain child of our good friend Zach ( 

 Misplaced Nebraskan
 ) and I was blessed to have the honor of hosting it. This year is no different. The event will be held June 25-27 but is subject to change. I'm posting this without getting a final OK from Zach on the dates but he indicated that he was open for pretty much any time, so this seemed good. The dates were chosen for a few specific reasons. The first being that in his infinite wisdom our beloved governor has decided to open the state 100% and lift all mask mandates.We think it's premature, but obviously we are not as smart as he is. This will give time to see the progression or regression of COVID and we can pull the plug if things go south. The second reason is that it'll be plenty warm to enjoy the pool and tolerable for camping if folks decide they wanna go that route here on the property, but it's well ahead of the "Dog Days of August". It will be held in Lago Vista, TX at our home and we have some decent amenities to enjoy. The pool of course, several cookers for folks to play with, a 1000 square foot covered patio to get out of the sun, 600 square feet of pool deck for lounging in the sun, and we even have indoor plumbing  There are two bedrooms we can let folks stay in if they choose (first come, first served) and there's ample space on the floor of the game room to crash. We have room for RV's as well as primitive camping outside, and there are several nice hotels 15-20 minutes away in Cedar Park. Updates will come as we move closer to the date so if you're interested in possibly attending, please keep an eye on this thread. That's all I can think of right now but will continue to add things as we go.

Hope to see y'all!!
Robert, Tracy, and the fat dog


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 4, 2021)

Awesome to hear your doing this again.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Mar 4, 2021)

Will be a good time. Jake better show up to this since you’re going to his.


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 4, 2021)

Heck I may have to schedule a vacation. Waitaminnit!........This is just a ploy to get us all down there to help with the ice storm cleanup!   
Jim


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 4, 2021)

I’m a tentative depending on how the COVID goes. Would love to do it.


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 5, 2021)

bmudd14474 said:


> Awesome to hear your doing this again.



Thank you Brian!! We were heartbroken that we had to pull the plug last Summer. We had just started the planning when the world went to Hell in a galactic basket. If our governor's moronic move does not create a bunch more problems, we're really looking forward to rolling with this one...but only if it's safe to do so.



Central PA Cowboy said:


> Jake better show up to this since you’re going to his



You are clairvoyant Derek!! I was thinking the exact same thing as I was posting this.



JLeonard said:


> This is just a ploy to get us all down there to help with the ice storm cleanup!



Nah, fret not Jim. By the time you get here it'll all be cleaned up. You can arrive with no fear of having to work for your meals.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 5, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> I’m a tentative depending on how the COVID goes. Would love to do it.



That would be awesome Jeff!! Sure hope things work out. We've been "friends" for a long time, shared a lot, and had tons of fantastic communication. Sure would be great to meet you in person.

Robert


----------



## sandyut (Mar 6, 2021)

WOW Robert, that sounds like a great time...  June is a ways out and about a 20 hour drive.  I wouldnt rule out anything since we are now unemployed...


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 8, 2021)

sandyut said:


> June is a ways out and about a 20 hour drive. I wouldnt rule out anything since we are now unemployed...



Congrats on your retirement Dave!! You know that if you were to show up here we'd certainly roll out the red carpet. Would love to meet you and share a good meal, that's for sure.

Robert


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Mar 8, 2021)

I sense a lot of Shiner Bock and  pecan pie at this gathering.


----------



## dougmays (Mar 15, 2021)

This sounds like a great time! I'm going to keep this in mind for a mini-vacation but alot to figure out coming in from florida :)


----------

